# Avast Paketregeln konfigurieren



## thekiller (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei die Sicherheit meines Systems etwas zu verbessern mithilfe von Avast Internet Security.
Die Firewall habe ich bisher nur so eingestellt, dass ich Anwendungen den Netzwerkzugriff erlauben MUSS. Dass funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut.
Nun wollte ich noch zusätzlich Paketregeln konfigurieren und habe da ein Problem was das HTTP-Protokoll angeht.

Erstmal zur Info(Meine derzeitige Konfiguration):
 - ich habe als erste Regel festgelegt, dass sämtliche Ports ein und ausgehend gesperrt sind
 - wichtige Ports zur Netzwerkkommunikation wie z.B. DHCP(67-68) habe ich freigegeben
 - Port 80 ein und ausgehen sind auch freigegeben

Kein Internetzugriff über Webbrowser...

Kommunikation im LAN ist also Problemlos möglich. Ich habe dann über den Ressourcenmonitor geschaut welche Ports meine Browser verwenden und habe festgestellt, dass bei keinem einzigen Port 80 weder für lokalen Port noch für Remoteport vorhanden sind.
Wie soll ich meine Firewall denn nun konfigurieren?
Wollte eigentlich nicht alle registrierten Ports offen lassen.

LG Manuel

EDIT.:    Also die Ports beim Browser sind halt zufällig im Bereich der registrierten Ports.
EDIT2.: Dassselbe Problem hab ich übrigends beim BOT Addon beim IPCop, der blockt ja von Haus aus erstmal alles und lässt nur dass durch was man freigibt.


----------



## Navy (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn Dein Sytem ein Client ist, dann folgendes:

* ausgehende Verbindungen zu sperren ist ein Gefrickel an Symptomen (was soll Dir das überhaupt bringen?)
* Was meinst Du mit ausgehenden Ports? Zielports auf anderen Systemen oder den eines Sockets?
* Sperre nicht Ports sondern sichere/schließe die Services
* Services, die nicht nach draußen kommunizieren sollen nur auf lo lauschen
* DHCP 67 ist der ServerPort und hier ist es ratsam Broadcasts aus dem lokalen Netz zuzulassen
* Port 80 sollte für Dein System komplett egal sein, sofern Du (hoffentlich) kein Webserver dort laufen hast. Dein Browser lauscht auf diesem Port auf keinen Fall.

Und mal was grundsätzliches, wenn Du wirklich etwas Sicherheit erreichen willst :
* auf einem zu schützenden System wird kein Wächter installiert, der kommt immer davor
* PersonalFirewalls von Drittanbietern sind vom Prinzip her nicht sicher


----------

